# MNW - Mint Payments



## piggybank (3 October 2013)

Surprised to find no thread already started on this forum given the publicity this stock has had on other forums...

Up 30%+ today - A 6 bagger since 20th August - good luck to those who got in early......


----------



## pavilion103 (16 October 2013)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless Limited*

Continues to move. High of 37.5 cents this morning. 

I had it at 10c, sold at 18c after the trading halt.

Wished I hadn't! Will consider it if there is another good reentry opportunity!


----------



## pavilion103 (17 October 2013)

Reached 40.5c this morning.


----------



## VSntchr (17 October 2013)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*



pavilion103 said:


> Reached 40.5c this morning.




Try another 10% now 

Tipping comp is exciting this month and lookout SKC! IM COMING FOR YOU!!!!

I thought I was late coming in at 17c..!
Too bad I only picked it in the comp and didn't throw a cent at it!


----------



## prawn_86 (17 October 2013)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*

What do these guys actually do? What is their profit/cash flow?

Be wary of a pump and dump if it is in the top post sections of other forums...


----------



## McLovin (17 October 2013)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*



prawn_86 said:


> What do these guys actually do? What is their profit/cash flow?
> 
> Be wary of a pump and dump if it is in the top post sections of other forums...




There biggest source of revenue was a $578k (yes thousand not million) R&D grant...Revenue from actually selling stuff was $375k...And they've got a ~$150m (yes million not thousand) market cap.

I'm sure over on the other forum people are wetting their pants and extrapolating to the moon the contract they have with MYOB. I note that the announcements were very thin on detail.

There's a lot of blue sky in this.


----------



## VSntchr (17 October 2013)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*



McLovin said:


> There biggest source of revenue was a $578k (yes thousand not million) R&D grant...Revenue from actually selling stuff was $375k...And they've got a ~$150m (yes million not thousand) market cap.
> 
> I'm sure over on the other forum people are wetting their pants and extrapolating to the moon the contract they have with MYOB. I note that the announcements were very thin on detail.
> 
> There's a lot of blue sky in this.




It's all about the future though guys 
Agree that its priced like a website in 2001, but Im hoping it keeps going so I can take the crown this month! 

It has a market cap bigger than AHZ now..which has just as exciting (if not more exciting) future prospects...plus it is actually making sales already...
I'd be very careful investing in anything in the mobile/wireless/digital space at the moment...it's resembling '01 thats for sure!


----------



## skc (17 October 2013)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*



VSntchr said:


> I'd be very careful investing in anything in the mobile/wireless/digital space at the moment...it's resembling '01 thats for sure!




Agree. Quite a few of these running very hard. MNW, MBE, NNW, TUP and MWR. MBE and MWR are actually profit making with decent growth, but the run makes them very hard to buy.


----------



## Country Lad (17 October 2013)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*



skc said:


> .............. but the run makes them very hard to buy.




Yep and day after day I kick myself.


----------



## pavilion103 (18 October 2013)

Being a shorter term trader, if the setup is there I simply take it. When my exit is triggered I'm out. I've found it's easy to miss out on a lot of profit by thinking that it's going up too much!

Risk management first of course!


----------



## milsnips (25 February 2014)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*

Any thoughts on this one? I've noticed the last few announcements of change in holdings ( purchases)  by a company which seems to be a mobile phone distributor, don't know how they fit into there picture.


----------



## DJG (4 June 2014)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*

The following may be of interest from the RBA website:

The Way We Pay: Now and in the Future
The Changing Way We Pay: Trends in Consumer Payments

And the complete paper (quite long) that goes with it here​.


----------



## robusta (16 July 2014)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*

These guys seem to be growing nicely.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140716/pdf/42qv8vz10d8n56.pdf


----------



## McCoy Pauley (18 July 2014)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*

They need to in order to survive the imminent crashing down of the 600lb gorillas from overseas.  Paypal and Google are the players that could squash MNW if they turned their minds to it but (to mix my metaphors) if MNW can be as nimble as the proverbial mouse, they can dodge the elephant.


----------



## Guardian2014 (5 September 2014)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*

Any more thoughts on MNW??
IS it near the bottom or will it keep crashing?


----------



## nmit5903 (13 September 2014)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*

Priced to disappoint in the absence of any guidance. Canaccord and Ords issued some research pointing to $11.5m in revenue and $1.5m EBITDA for 2014/15, based on 37,000 subscribers and with a price target of 44-45 cents.

Paradice bought in hard and pushed it to 44c before changing their mind and pulling out just as quickly (see announcement yesterday that no longer a significant shareholder although presumably still hold enough stock to push it down further). 

Signs point to a return to sub 10 cents in the absence of some proper guidance from the Board. Crunch time will be the Sept qtrly cash report. If they cant show a significant ramp up in revenues to accompany the ramp up in costs, anyones guess where it will end up. If they meet forecast and can show the hoped for ramp up in subscribers, just as likely to see it at a $ based on analyst reports issued to date.


----------



## skc (20 October 2014)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*



skc said:


> Agree. Quite a few of these running very hard. MNW, MBE, NNW, TUP and MWR. MBE and MWR are actually profit making with decent growth, but the run makes them very hard to buy.




1 year on, the 12-month returns on these names have been pretty mixed.

MNW -78.8%
MBE -4%
NNW -22%
TUP +93%
MWR -27%


----------



## VSntchr (20 October 2014)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*



skc said:


> 1 year on, the 12-month returns on these names have been pretty mixed.
> 
> MNW -78.8%
> MBE -4%
> ...




I read the MNW ann this morning and also had a look at the recent SP performance...couldn't believe how fast this one has come back down to earth.

The ann. had some interesting comments about the share price performance, my thinking was that they should be focusing on the business, not worrying about the way speculators are moving the share price...but I guess when your stock goes from 40c+ down to sub 10c you've got a lot of disgruntled punters emailing the directors. The CEO getting the boot is indicative of the pressure they must be under at the moment


----------



## skc (20 October 2014)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*



VSntchr said:


> I read the MNW ann this morning and also had a look at the recent SP performance...couldn't believe how fast this one has come back down to earth.
> 
> The ann. had some interesting comments about the share price performance, my thinking was that they should be focusing on the business, not worrying about the way speculators are moving the share price...but I guess when your stock goes from 40c+ down to sub 10c you've got a lot of disgruntled punters emailing the directors. The CEO getting the boot is indicative of the pressure they must be under at the moment




Yes... I read the announcement but didn't fully understand the business development side of things on whether it was negative or positive. But the fact that they put the good news first, and the bad news (i.e. CEO departure) later indicated to me that they were clutching for any bit of positives. 

Anyhow, with copmanies like MNW, you never know wehther you are buying the next paypal or the next Dot.Bust. A difficult game.


----------



## nmit5903 (1 November 2014)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*

Far from it.

The CEO was new and not adding value. Better to cut early and with Alex Theo back at the helm on a day to day basis, things will start to happen. 

Another client signed up yesterday - AUSCABS and I dare say there will be a flurry of new clients as they gain traction.

Dobrani obviously like it having raised their stake to 10.5% at up to 15c per share. 

I continue to hold and have great confidence in the Theo's and team to start generating income and get to breakeven quite quickly. Whether that occurs this year remains to be seen but Rome was not built in a day.

The Board seems to now have the message re transparency and continuous disclosure which will rebuild shareholder confidence.


----------



## System (15 December 2014)

On December 15th, 2014, Mint Wireless Limited changed its name to Mint Payments Limited.


----------



## Miner (15 April 2015)

MNW shot up by more than 38% today


----------



## pixel (15 April 2015)

Miner said:


> MNW shot up by more than 38% today




knee-jerk reaction IMHO
but increasing support could be justified as the cooperation with RXH announced this morning may well turn out a company-maker.





I hold a position in my IT portfolio.


----------



## Miner (15 April 2015)

pixel said:


> knee-jerk reaction IMHO
> but increasing support could be justified as the cooperation with RXH announced this morning may well turn out a company-maker.
> 
> View attachment 62279
> ...




Agreed with your observation Pixel.
I took a position with RXH than MNW this morning. Ironically RXH dropped lower.

Cheers


----------



## pixel (10 December 2015)

Miner said:


> Agreed with your observation Pixel.
> I took a position with RXH than MNW this morning. Ironically RXH dropped lower.
> 
> Cheers




I had not kept the Mint in my portfolio, but got stopped out. Made another brief trade in July.
However, I kept it in my watch list and did not miss this morning's announcement: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01694946

Jumped on early and took profit early where I saw resistance (7.9c). When resistance was broken, I immediately got back on (8c) and rode the rally up to the Closing Auction - with half a dozen smallish Intraday swing trades along the way.


----------



## nmit5903 (6 January 2016)

Some positive news on back of real commercialisation now. I am still holding and clearly the new board is expecting share price to creep up again on back of recent announcements. The next qtly announcement will be interesting in terms of ramp up and timing of breakeven.


----------



## nmit5903 (6 December 2016)

Not much activity on this thread so perhaps time for an update. 

The Board don't give much to go on. A few motherhood statements and graphs I find misleading. Perhaps they don't know - in the absence of any kind of intelligent update on where they are at in terms of the leading question, how long to break even, this is my view. 

The last forecast of any kind was given by Canaccord. They were pretty consistent from the outset that breakeven would be around 35,000 active users. Good punt because a couple of years on, I think that still looks like being the case. 

I ran a scenario whereby costs remain fixed at $2751k per qtr as per their last announcement, active users grow by 2000 per qtr and revenue per active user grows at 15% per qtr, which is conservative based on what they are currently achieving but it will get harder to sustain that in my view, unless the weight of new users supports it. 

I hasten to say I have no knowledge other than what the Board discloses publicly and they may have some operating plan to increase costs, revenues may grow quicker or they could lose a client, but based on a steady as she goes situation and the assumptions above, the breakeven is towards the tail end of 2017/18. 

At 5% growth in revenue per active user the breakeven gets pushed out to the tail end of 2018/19. 

In either situation some call on further capital is going to be needed and at current share prices I'd say there are at least a few shareholders that share my view. At 6.3C today a capital raise in the mid 5's would be reasonable, unless they do it off market with someone that really wants a chunk of the "action" badly enough to pay more than the market price. 

I emphasise - this is my view and my view alone. Run your own number and assumptions based on the last 2-3 announcements and I'd be interested to know what anyone thinks.


----------



## So_Cynical (6 December 2016)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*



skc said:


> Agree. Quite a few of these running very hard. *MNW, MBE, NNW, TUP and MWR*. MBE and MWR are actually profit making with decent growth, but the run makes them very hard to buy.




3 years later and all these stocks have been hammered, some more than others but hammered none the less.


----------



## nmit5903 (7 December 2016)

*Re: MNW - Mint Wireless*

Next buyer is at 5.9C this morning - I'd imagine there are few more punters starting to realise the Board really do believe in fairies at the end of garden. Any general offering or rights is probably going to have to happen in the 4's at that rate and I for one wont be funding the salaries of the Directors. I'll leave that to some other mug punter. One has  to wonder if they will hook up with a couple of the larger shareholders and take back off market for a while - then bring back again in a year or so although I can hardly imagine that would go down well in such a highly regulated market. Goes to show however what happens when the Directors of a company forget who they are there to represent and fail to keep the shareholders and market properly informed. Anyone would think its their company - not the shareholders.


----------



## System (22 September 2020)

On September 21st, 2020, Mint Payments Limited (MNW) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove MNW from the Official List.


----------

